# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Blue Horizon

## despo

Δεν αντέχει φαίνεται το πλοίο τα πιεστικά δρομολόγια και παρουσίασε νέα μηχανική βλάβη οπως λέει η Ναυτεμπορική, με συνέπεια να πηγαίνει αυτη τη στιγμή με μόνο 13,8 μιλια.

----------


## Harry14

Ενα 2ωρο παραπανω θα κανει.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Με την υπαρχουσα ταχυτητα 13,5 - 14 κομβους η αφιξη στην Σουδα θα ειναι στις 01:30 μετα τα μεσανυχτα.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ταλαιπωρία για τους 281 επιβάτες του «Blue Horizon», το οποίο παρουσίασε μηχανική βλάβη βόρεια της φαλκονέρας.

Το «Blue Horizon» απέπλευσε στις 14:45 από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό τα Χανιά. Λίγο πριν φτάσει στα φαλκονέρα, ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε το Λιμεναρχείο ότι παρουσίασε βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή και έλαβε άδεια να συνεχίσει κανονικά το ταξίδι, με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.

Το πλοίο αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στα Χανιά μισή ώρα μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, από τις 22:00 που αρχικά ήταν προγραμματισμένο.

Πηγή: http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...-blue-horizon/

----------


## costaser

> Ταλαιπωρία για τους 281 επιβάτες του «Blue Horizon», το οποίο παρουσίασε μηχανική βλάβη βόρεια της φαλκονέρας.
> 
> Το «Blue Horizon» απέπλευσε στις 14:45 από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό τα Χανιά. Λίγο πριν φτάσει στα φαλκονέρα, ο πλοίαρχος ενημέρωσε το Λιμεναρχείο ότι παρουσίασε βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή και έλαβε άδεια να συνεχίσει κανονικά το ταξίδι, με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.
> 
> Το πλοίο αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στα Χανιά μισή ώρα μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, από τις 22:00 που αρχικά ήταν προγραμματισμένο.
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...-blue-horizon/


Ας ελπίσουμε να αποκατασταθεί γρήγορα η βλάβη και να επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## dokimakos21

Σύμφωνα με το OPENSEAS το σημερινό και αυριανό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου είναι ανεκτέλεστα...!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Και απ οτι μαθαινω εξ αιτιας της βλαβης οι εσωτερικοι του χωροι εχουν γεμισει καπνο..

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## ffyiannis

όπως και να έχει,καπνός σε κλειστό χώρο είναι ένα πολύ σοβαρό και επικίνδυνο συμβάν.

----------


## Kyriakos78

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η τρίτη βλάβη φέτος. Πλέον η αξιοπιστία της εταιρίας στη γραμμή έχει υποστεί σημαντικό πλήγμα και είναι αναπόφευκτη η αντικατάσταση του πλοίου, αν πραγματικά θέλει να μείνει στα Χανιά.

----------


## Leo

Για την βλάβη του πλοίου υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα στο οποίο μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε, αλλά όχι στο θέμα του πλοίου. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η τρίτη βλάβη φέτος...


Και να ήταν και το μοναδικό καράβι της! Νομίζω πως φέτος η εταιρεία περνά μια γενικευμένη κρίση

----------


## dokimakos21

Στο πλοίο υπήρξε μια μηχανική βλάβη ,χτύπησε συναγερμός πυρκαγιάς λόγο καπνών στο μηχανοστάσιο και μόνο..!Το πλοίο συνεχίζει κανονικά για τον προορισμό του με μειωμένη ταχύτητα...!

----------


## Harry14

Η ζημια (ξανα)ειναι στην αριστερη μηχανη.

----------


## basilis.m

ατυχη χρονια για την εταιρια η φετινη

----------


## Leo

Επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά για την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.

----------


## erenShip

παιδιά μπορείται να κοιτάξετε εδώ τι ανακοίνωσε η εταιρεία   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=297

----------


## ιθακη

> παιδιά μπορείται να κοιτάξετε εδώ τι ανακοίνωσε η εταιρεία http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=297


δλδ τι απο τα δυο??? 




> Κάτι ακουγόταν για πώληση του πλοίου αλλά με βάση μια συζήτηση που είχα μάλλον φέτος δεν φεύγει και θα συνεχίσει στη γραμμή του Πάτρα-Μπάρι.

----------


## orisibios

Μαθαμε τι ειδους βλαβη επαθε?

----------

